# Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Which is your favourite of the 3 super-hatches from the VAG factories?
Audi S3: 1.8T, 225 hp, 4 wheel drive. Known for being able to soak up miles at a fast rate.








Volkswagen Golf R32: 3.2 V6, 241 hp, 4 wheel drive. Known for being the most powerful Golf VW has ever made.








Seat Leon Cupra R: 1.8T, 210 hp, front wheel drive, known for bringing race technology to the streets.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Goof Topic Perlhttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
My vote has to go to the R32. What more could you want? It's an Uber-Golf


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (aliengti)*

Leon takes my vote ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mojoban (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Tuff man, very tuff, I don't like the new Golfs much, but I would take the VW cause it....A VW!hehe. But the Cupra is so sweet, the interior is amazing!


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Mojoban)*

i thought the cupra R's were AWD? anyway, of the 3 that's my vote.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (allan r)*

I would take an Audi S3


----------



## kyleb (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Projekt-Chick)*

its a tough one but ill take that vr6 over quatro and live with 4motion.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (kyleb)*

I picked the S3 over all the competition just over a year ago...and I'd still pick it now, over the Cupre R or R32.
We've (g/f and I) owned Seat's, and VW's...and in my opinion the Audi is still better screwed together.
I still prefer the shape of the S3 body to the Cupra R or R32...it's a purer shape.
If the cost doesn't affect the decision...then I still believe the S3 is the better buy...but I'm probably a bit biased...but the S3 is the most expensive by quite a way.
For me...the Cupra R looks a little bit...how shall I say....'Boy Racer'!
The Golf looks good...no doubt...but the extra weight of the V6 in the nose puts me off...it's a heavy car to start with...adding all the weight of ther big V6, HIDs, Air con etc forward of the front axle line won't help the handling much....also, in a counrty where fuel is so expensive...the thought of running a 3.2 V6 is worrying!
So, I'd stick with the S3 and it's 1.8T...I certainly wouldn'y swap mine for either of those two.
...and the S3 chips up so well...how does 50BHP & 80+ lb-ft extra sound?


----------



## typeR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (allan r)*

Ive seen a 4wd Cupra and in europe and Im told there is a TDi version to.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Audi S3 has better front/rear weight distribution...among other things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (typeR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ive seen a 4wd Cupra and in europe and Im told there is a TDi version to.[HR][/HR]​Yes, that is the "regular" Cupra, not the Cupra R.


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (kyleb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its a tough one but ill take that vr6 over quatro and live with 4motion.[HR][/HR]​The A3/S3 and the Golf are the same car, they use the same AWD system (haldex).


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

I believe that the Seat Leon Cupra R is the best handling one of the group, and with an excellent power plant. I'm most interested in the handling out of the box, so I have to go with the Cupra R. This product shows that VAG can produce a terrific handling car without aftermarket parts.


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (golf strom)*

Even if that Leon Cupra R had a measily 8V 2.0L under the bonnet I would still vote for it simply for sex appeal!
That car is pure sex!


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PhastPhasion)*

thats a tough choice, all three look real nice, i would go, based soley on looks, cubra, S3 r32.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PhastPhasion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Even if that Leon Cupra R had a measily 8V 2.0L under the bonnet I would still vote for it simply for sex appeal!
That car is pure sex![HR][/HR]​It's available with a 1.4/75 hp here in Europe. Doesnt have all the spoilers or wheels but still... It's a nice car!


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Audi S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Legendary Quattro, highly tuneable 1.8T, and more comfort than needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could show the ricers in the summer and the gas guzzling suv's and full size 4x4 p/u's in the winter


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (G-60_Turbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Audi S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Legendary Quattro, highly tuneable 1.8T, and more comfort than needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could show the ricers in the summer and the gas guzzling suv's and full size 4x4 p/u's in the winter







[HR][/HR]​The Audi A3/S3 actually shares the Golf 4motion system....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Cullen)*

In fact all three cars have the same 4motion system!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
In fact all three cars have the same 4motion system![HR][/HR]​Yes, since they are three versions of the same floorpan and drivetrain. But the Cupra R is only 2wd. Other Leons are available with 4wd, but not the Cupra R.


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Well, I don't like the Seat much, but to each his own...
I'm torn between the S3 and the R32.
S3 pros: 1.8T, Audi quality, Audi design
S3 cons: Audi size, Audi price
R32 pros: 24V 3.2L VR6, VW size, VW price, VW design
R32 cons: 24V 3.2L VR6
Hmm...I'd like both, please!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S3 cons: Audi size[HR][/HR]​
Size? As in internal size? or?


----------



## VAGMonkey (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Cullen)*

got to be the R32, why? 
because i've just placed my deposit for one...








should arrive in November...can't bloody wait...


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S3 cons: Audi size

Size? As in internal size? or?[HR][/HR]​Yes, the S3 is, like all Audis with equivalent VW models, I believe a bit smaller, especially in the critical rear cargo area. I'm a musician, so I need the hauling room.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm a musician, so I need the hauling room.[HR][/HR]​You'd should get this one then!


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm a musician, so I need the hauling room.You'd should get this one then![HR][/HR]​I would, if VWoA would bring it over! I'm really kind of mad that VWoA is dropping the VR6 from the Jetta Wagon here. But, oh well, I'm probably going to get a Jeep for hauling duties, anyway, and a new GTI for a daily driver (which would be an S3 or R32, if...).
Seriously though what I'd really like is to see the S3 drivetrain enlarged to 2.0L in the R32 package--the Volkswagen Golf R20T! Woot!


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (amper)*

All I want VW to bring here: 4Motion for every car, not just the Passats. The rest I guess I can do it myself, thanks!


----------



## VWDIVA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Electron Man)*

S3


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (VWDIVA)*

The R32 just looks a little odd...to me it doesn't exude the cleanliness a german auto mobile should have...thats why I picked the S3...just looks smoother...
It was a tough choice between the S3 and the Cupra R...but the S3 came out on top


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (cottageboy)*

I too thought the Leon Cupra R was AWD...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I too thought the Leon Cupra R was AWD...[HR][/HR]​http://news.kak.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=219


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

I thought wrong. FWD but tight!
Rear bucket seats eh. *drool*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

I think the Cupra R would look a million times better if it was a 2 door coupe instead.


----------



## Chomp On This (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

If the leon comes in a 2 door, i'm there


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Chomp On This)*









Not Perfect, but eh...


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

Now that's nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I would vote for that. It just looks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Why dont they make a 2 door? it's so much more sophisticated and sporty looking. I have to say that Cupra looks so Hot!
nice photoshop work


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (aliengti)*

Thanks.
I wish they would make a two door version also. It would be awesome.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

Angle up the Leon a bit and make it a 2dr and you have a Retro Scirocco. Mk1 fellas, no Corrado, no Second Generation stuff. 
Yepper.

TBerk


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (TBerk)*

Oh man, not again! When will this drooling over the "new Corrado" end? Plus this thread wasn't about it...
Anyways, PerL, to answer your question... I'd take the S3 in Finland (because of the AWD), but if I lived where I WANTED to live (i.e. Spain), I'd definitely take the SEAT, just cos it's Spanish and to be able to put this







on the rear bumper!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Son of a B...5er!)*

Catalunya!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

How About This?


----------



## MLL20 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

R32


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

Although all of them are sweet as hell, I would go with an S3....it also wins me because they aren't available here in NA and people would die if they could get their hands on one


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Projekt-Chick)*

Love the Cupra R, but if I have a choice, I can't go with fwd. Nothing feels, or handles like an Audi, so I have to go with the S3, even if it does have less hp. Of course the 1.8T is plenty tuneable, so that's not too big of an obstacle.


----------



## Mattska (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (H2O WOLF)*

Golf all the way, 241 hp in all-wheel drive.


----------



## DutchVR6Racer (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Mattska)*

I vote for both... they both bombs on wheels


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

the Leon kinda looks like a Corrado..










[Modified by teknine, 3:49 PM 8-17-2002]


----------



## DjPtsatsot (Jul 13, 2002)

Dont get me wrong all three look and are completly (how do you spell that?) baddazz!! But the weakest link has to be the LEON, i love the car, i love the rally sporty, look bu the shape looks like a baseball cap for people with flat heads, i dont dig the flat half hatchback look, it was sweet on the corrado, but doesnt work on modern cars, sorry







. On to numero uno by far for its looks and superiority in luxury over the others the S3, its sleek and sexy, will still sporty and luxurious a mini S4. Needs a little face lift after 4 years (even though the did one last year). Im suprised they never made any RS3 TOTAL BADASS!! TO TAKE THE CROWN IN ALL SHAPES AND FORMS!


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (DjPtsatsot)*

If you ask me, I'd get a V6 Cupra(AWD of course) and upgrade it to a R trim(or something simmilar).


[Modified by Reflex5.5, 2:40 AM 8-18-2002]


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Reflex5.5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you ask me, I'd get a V6 Cupra(AWD of course) and upgrade it to a R trim(or something simmilar).
[HR][/HR]​I think people are missing the point of the SEAT R division...it's not just a trim level - it's a complete re-engineer.
Take the Ibiza Cupra-R for instance (I pick the Ibiza as it's the one I have personal knowledge of): The chassis is lowered using different springs and dampers, the suspension geometry is different - more negative camber, more toe out, more caster. The track is wider, the wheels are wider, the wheel bearings are bigger / stronger. The tyres are stickier, the brakes are bigger / more resistant to fade....and there's a bit more power.
But as usual, most people look at the power and the 0-60 and say "what a waste of money...all that extra money for very little performance" If they actually drove an R vairant back to back with the normal variant on the same road it would be apparent what a huge difference the 'R' chassis tweeks make.
I'm not out to bash people here...just to educate...it's not very easy to simply upgrade to the 'R spec...it's certainly not a trim level.
Saying that...the chassis upgrades can be carried out to the same effect, or better using aftermarket parts. Anyone who has driven the Ibiza Cupra R will confirm...perfect they ain't!
I have no reason to believe that a normal Leon Cupra compared to the Cupra R will be any different...I'll know as soon as I can find a Cupra-R to have a blast of!!








The Cupra-4 will always be the grand tourer of the Leon range, the Cupra will always be the performance bargain and the Cupra-R will be reserved for the hardcore fans who will pay substantially higher prices for the R divisions knowledge and experience.
And back on topic, I'd still take the S3 over the others...


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

That's what I ment when I said trim. The whole package. I'm sure it'll be more expensive than to actually buy a "R", but I think that for the V6+AWD is worth it.



[Modified by Reflex5.5, 4:54 AM 8-18-2002]


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Reflex5.5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's what I ment when I said trim. The whole package. I'm sure it'll be more expensive than to actually buy a "R", but I think that for the V6+AWD is worth it.
[HR][/HR]​But since the SEAT R divisions chassis tweeks are based on the FWD chassis with the torsion beam rear end, and not the IRS of the 4-Motion cars, wouldn't you be better going straight for something that has been chassis tuned by the respective sport departments or Audi's 'S' division or VW's Racing division, and making use of their knowledge of the AWD chassis?
I would have thought that the S3 or R32 would be the better handling car when compared the the Cupra-4 with a selection of possibly miss matched aftermarket components / SEAT components designed for the FWD chassis.
And I can only see any of the cars with the V6 in the nose as understeering more than the S3. The S3 has a natural tendancy to understeer if driven badly...the Leon understeers badly with the 1.8T, the Golf understeers badly with the 24v V6...I expect either the Cupra-4 or the R32 to do the same. I may be wrong though...time will tell.


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

To be honest, the reason I wouldn't go the S3 or Cupra-R way is the 1.8T. Don't get me wrong, it's a great engine but I just have a preference to NA engines. Now, I must admit that I've haven't driven the R so I may be wrong judging against it, but I did drive both the S3 and Cupra4 V6. They are both fantastic cars but in stock form it's S3 all the way. IMO it's more nible, it brakes better, steering is more precise and overall a more driver's car. But that's in stock form. And considering that by buying the Cupra4 V6 I can save about 6k euro, I could bring the Leon to S3 standarts. Propably even better.....maybe. Oh, one more important thing. IMO, the Leon looks better.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Reflex5.5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To be honest, the reason I wouldn't go the S3 or Cupra-R way is the 1.8T. Don't get me wrong, it's a great engine but I just have a preference to NA engines. 
[HR][/HR]​Well owning an S3 I would have to say that I don't find it to be a great engine at all. It's effective...but soulless. Sure it makes the power...but it's not a great engine by any stretch of the imagination....however it is a good package in the S3, with all that weight it has to haul around!
VW's 2.0 16v was a great mass produced engine.
Honda's B18C ITR engine was a great engine...
But the 1.8T...I don't think so.
quote:[HR][/HR]
Now, I must admit that I've haven't driven the R so I may be wrong judging against it, but I did drive both the S3 and Cupra4 V6. They are both fantastic cars but in stock form it's S3 all the way. IMO it's more nible, it brakes better, steering is more precise and overall a more driver's car. But that's in stock form. And considering that by buying the Cupra4 V6 I can save about 6k euro, I could bring the Leon to S3 standarts. Propably even better.....maybe. 
[HR][/HR]​I can see your point...but I also value the whole cost of ownership, and over the period of ownership including the residual values of each car...the S3 makes a far better case for it's self.
Also, paying nearly £4.00 for a gallon of petrol, the V6 makes me wince...I have a 2.9 VR6 also...and I know all about winding these things up and the fuel consumption.
quote:[HR][/HR]Oh, one more important thing. IMO, the Leon looks better.[HR][/HR]​There's no accounting for taste!









Here's another important thing: Build quality.
We've owned a Cupra, and well built it was...but an Audi it was not. The Leon's are simply not in the same league....but as you correctly state - when you are saving £4000 / 6000Euro, this may not be as important.
You pay's yer money, and takes yer choice. It would be a boring world if we all bought the same stuff.
And from your answers I am assuming you are in Europe....at least we get the choice of all these vehicles. Unlike out cousins accross the Atlantic!


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW's 2.0 16v was a great mass produced engine.
Honda's B18C ITR engine was a great engine...
But the 1.8T...I don't think so.[HR][/HR]​Why?


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (H2O WOLF)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW's 2.0 16v was a great mass produced engine.
Honda's B18C ITR engine was a great engine...
But the 1.8T...I don't think so.
Why?[HR][/HR]​In my opinion:
The ABF and for that matter the KR were both superb sounding engines with linear power and torque delivery...an engine you got satisfaction from driving hard...and engine that encouraged you to use the revs.
Both are typical 16vers and respond well to being rev'd...both are smooth and on the road / track you instantly know where you are; ie, more throttle pedal = more pull.
The B18C engine is in my opinion probably the finest 4 cylinder enthusuasts engine ever built. So what, it has very low torque output and needs to be screamed to get the best out of it...added to the low geared gearbox the driver knows exactly how the engine is to respont to a given throttle input.
Sublime to drive on the road or track for a true enthusiast....and a sound like nothing else with 4 cylinders.
The 1.8T dissapoints me.
Sure, its powerful and makes bags of torque...but it has no soul.
The noise is dull and un-inspiring...it doesn'r really rev that well...it is a hugely capable engine, but not a great engine.
The throttle opening is non linear, the power and torque seem to fluctuate about a fair bit, and I don't feel it is as easy to predict what the engine is going to do versus the throttle pedal press you give it....in some ways a normal turbo problem.
These problems I find are exagerated when tuned...more power & torque, but more lag and unpredictability.
In saying that, it is great at powering heavy cars like VAG are churning out at the moment.
...but the 1.8T a great engine...no. I don't think so.
But these are my views...and it would be boring if we all thought the same.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
But these are my views...and it would be boring if we all thought the same.[HR][/HR]​Interesting points. You obviously have much more experience with engines than I do. Some of what you mentioned I would consider somewhat subjective. I guess it all depends on what you mean by the word "great". I think maybe those who would call it great may in fact mean (without thinking about it) "overengineered". There's no doubt it is a strong engine which can handle a lot of power and stress. But is it great? I'm not sure myself.


----------



## Vdub corrado (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Golf R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Golf R32 ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## Little_Gti (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

I like the killer look of the R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giff74 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Chomp On This)*

I would definately go with the S3, if I could get it in this country.....
Come to think of it, I would like any of them.......if I could get one of them in this country.
I swear the whole VW group likes to tease North America, I mean how much faster could things be growing over here, what more can we do to prove we would buy these cars?????


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (giff74)*

I still say Cupra is more bang for the buck.


----------



## dianalynnxk (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (kyleb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its a tough one but ill take that vr6 over quatro and live with 4motion.[HR][/HR]​ACK! no way man Quattro is superior! besides, I'd take the 20v anyday!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (dianalynnxk)*

Umm, the quattro in the S3 and the 4motion in the GOlf is EXACTLY the same system! You just cant say that the S3's quattro is superior to the 4motion, it's like saying that the 1.8T engine installed in an Audi is superior to the 1.8T installed in a VW.


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

S3 please
I would pic the 1.8T why?
simply put.
chipped 200hp/240lb tq, 0-60 less than 7secs on my jetta(6.8ish)
and with all that 22mpg city 28mpg high way.
I am sorry it may not be the smoothest coolest sounding engines out there... but it does its job, there arent many engines that can accomplish the same feat.. with power and gas millage. Performance and practicality and reasonable price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IMOH 1.8T one of the best engines out there.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (nuke941)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S3 please
I would pic the 1.8T why?
simply put.
chipped 200hp/240lb tq, 0-60 less than 7secs on my jetta(6.8ish)
and with all that 22mpg city 28mpg high way.
[HR][/HR]​I'm not sure if I'm reading yout post right...but the S3 now comes with the 225 BHP engine from the TT...previously the 210 BHP engine...so standard it has more power than the 200 BHP you mentioned.
My chipped S3 is now up to 274.5 BHP / 332 lb-ft...on a standard turbo and injectors...bolt-ons & re-map only....so the potential is there for huge power. 
Since the S3 will reach 60 in 6 and a half seconds, I'm sure a sorted one will do sub 6 second 0-60 runs...if anyone cares enough to try it, or has so little mechanical sympathy to try it.
Oh, and even with 274.5 BHP / 332 lb-ft I'm still getting 32 miles to the gallon on long runs, and mid 20's round the town.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Oh, and even with 274.5 BHP / 332 lb-ft I'm still getting 32 miles to the gallon on long runs, and mid 20's round the town.







[HR][/HR]​US gallons or Imp. gallons?


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
US gallons or Imp. gallons?







[HR][/HR]​Good point, well made!
Imperial gallons.


----------



## owend (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

Sorry to be disloyal to the brand(s), but if I was buying a performance car, the Subaru Impreza WRX and Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VII would rank way above the VAG models.
I had a UK spec Impreza 2000 Turbo a few years back (with about 250hp), and it was a far more complete drivers car than the models VAG seem to turn out. I've recently driven both a Golf GTI 150bhp and the Leon 180bhp. They were moderately brisk in a straight line, but both had quite lifeless wooden steering and weren't particularly exciting to drive. They also rolled significantly in tight cornering.
I did 5 laps in a MY2001 Lancer Evo VI on a track last week, and it is in a different league, with amazing handling, active yaw control and 300hp. The build quality and refinement isn't quite VAG, but there is still no contest if I was spending my money on a fast car. Even if it is a few more £k, I'd still prefer to buy a low mileage used Evo or Impreza than any of those 3 cars.
The only thing in favour of the Seat models is that they are very good value in the UK. A good friend bought his Leon 180bhp for about £13,000, which is amazing value compared to any other performance car.


[Modified by owend, 5:01 AM 10-18-2002]


----------



## Mancadian (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

R32 is my bitch.....Dam she's fine.....! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (owend)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry to be disloyal to the brand(s), but if I was buying a performance car, the Subaru Impreza WRX and Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VII would rank way above the VAG models.[HR][/HR]​In sheer performance terms..I'd have to agree. But there is more to lashing out £30,000 on a car than straight line performance...in my eyes anyhow.

quote:[HR][/HR]I had a UK spec Impreza 2000 Turbo a few years back (with about 250hp), and it was a far more complete drivers car than the models VAG seem to turn out. [HR][/HR]​Very true...but shocking indide, and I for one couldn't live with the 1980 style ford looking interior...regardless of how good they are to drive - which is very good as you well know!
quote:[HR][/HR]
I've recently driven both a Golf GTI 150bhp and the Leon 180bhp. They were moderately brisk in a straight line, but both had quite lifeless wooden steering and weren't particularly exciting to drive. They also rolled significantly in tight cornering.[HR][/HR]​I don't wish to sound funny...but lets compare apples with apples shall we?
A GTI Golf is not in the same class of car as an Impreza WRX, now is it?
It's not really fair to compare 2WD with 4WD.
And it's already been established that the A3 / S3 has a more sporting chassis than a Mk4 GTI...so to be fair you can't really use the Golf GTI as the best comparison.
quote:[HR][/HR]
I did 5 laps in a MY2001 Lancer Evo VI on a track last week, and it is in a different league, with amazing handling, active yaw control and 300hp. The build quality and refinement isn't quite VAG, but there is still no contest if I was spending my money on a fast car. Even if it is a few more £k, I'd still prefer to buy a low mileage used Evo or Impreza than any of those 3 cars.
[HR][/HR]​There are a lot of factors to consider...lets see...
Resale value? An EVO is worth peanuts second hand.
Comfort? Try driving 500 miles in an EVO and getting out in comfort.
Running costs? 22MPG in an Evo...mid 30's in an S3. Not as quick agreed...but for some people it may be a concern - not for me though as it happens!
Tyre wear? 5000, maybe 6000 if you are lucky in an EVO...and at getting on for a grand for a set...nasty!
Insurance? I'll say no more.
Servicing? Aren't the EVOs still on 6000 mile service intervals?
Image? EVO's are freat for impressing the Playstation generation of spotty teenagers...but being followed by every copper looking to nick you, every as*hole in a Saxo looking for a race and every car thief looking for his next target, means that for some people, the more subtle approach of the VAG cars may appeal over the all out performance of the EVO / WRX STI.
Let's also not forget that the R32 / S3 / Cupra R are genuine road cars...not homologation versions of rally cars. The VAG cars never make promises to be anywhere close to the EVOs & WRXs...but that make great fast road cars. Exactly what I wanted at the time...
I tried the lot...EVO VI & VII, WRX, looked at the WRX STI, WRX Type-UK, CTR, thought about waiting for the Focus RS, Elise, Boxter...etc...I guess for some people the VAG cars make more sense.
Horses for courses....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are a lot of factors to consider...lets see...
Resale value? An EVO is worth peanuts second hand.
Comfort? Try driving 500 miles in an EVO and getting out in comfort.
Running costs? 22MPG in an Evo...mid 30's in an S3. Not as quick agreed...but for some people it may be a concern - not for me though as it happens!
Tyre wear? 5000, maybe 6000 if you are lucky in an EVO...and at getting on for a grand for a set...nasty!
Insurance? I'll say no more.
Servicing? Aren't the EVOs still on 6000 mile service intervals?
Image? EVO's are freat for impressing the Playstation generation of spotty teenagers...but being followed by every copper looking to nick you, every as*hole in a Saxo looking for a race and every car thief looking for his next target, means that for some people, the more subtle approach of the VAG cars may appeal over the all out performance of the EVO / WRX STI.
Let's also not forget that the R32 / S3 / Cupra R are genuine road cars...not homologation versions of rally cars. The VAG cars never make promises to be anywhere close to the EVOs & WRXs...but that make great fast road cars. Exactly what I wanted at the time...
I tried the lot...EVO VI & VII, WRX, looked at the WRX STI, WRX Type-UK, CTR, thought about waiting for the Focus RS, Elise, Boxter...etc...I guess for some people the VAG cars make more sense.
Horses for courses....[HR][/HR]​Ess Three you deserve to get post of the weekhttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You'r a straight shooter and you certainly call it the way it is








bravo.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

i'll take the Leon please.
interior is awesome... you know among other things.


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (PerL)*

The Cupra R is awesome! The lines on the car are outstanding, and it is so beautiful! I'd take the Audi tops for performance standings, but whole picture that Leon is sweet!
~josh


----------



## Squirrel Master (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (aggiestud)*

after seeing a video of the r32 in action, as well as a picture of that fine interior 
my votes goes to the r32
but i would like to have a 3


----------



## GTI_aja (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Squirrel Master)*

I'll take any of those three...








Gosh... those are fine automobiles


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (GTI_aja)*

To tell you guys the truth, I started this thread, but I cant still decide on which of the three is my favourite. If the Cupra R had 4wheeldrive, I'm thinking that would be it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## GR8-18T (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

my vote went with the leon. i actually like the four door aspect of it.
love all of the car however......just the leon does something to me.


----------



## 8VRoc (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Your favourite hot hatch, S3, Golf R32 or Leon Cupra R? (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daanesh (Nov 11, 2002)

*Cupra or Cupra R*

if evo magazine's reviews are anything to go by, its the Seat that's best resolved (esp for US roads since we're speaking in theoreticals).
CAR said the R model is past the point of diminishing returns (if I'm getting my nmenclature straight). Cupra is hot, R is hotter - no?
The R32 is a marketing/spec sheet feast but on the road dynamics favor the Cupra.



[Modified by daanesh, 8:40 PM 11-11-2002]


----------

